# PMP - Certification Study Guide- Course



## halawa (5 أغسطس 2008)

دورة كاملة في إدارة المشاريع طبقاًلدليل PMBOK لمعهد إدارة المشروعات الأمريكي PMI
من Datum Group International- England​


----------



## halawa (5 أغسطس 2008)

*PMI Processes Group 2000*

PMI Processes Group PMBOK 2000​


----------



## محمود حازم عياد (6 أغسطس 2008)

جزاك الله خير وفى إنتظار المزيد


----------



## mfarag (6 أغسطس 2008)

شكرا

بارك اللة فيك


----------



## E.Mohamed Hendy (6 أغسطس 2008)

Thx alot
very good Material


----------



## Jamal (6 أغسطس 2008)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## virtualknight (9 أغسطس 2008)

جزيل الشكر على هذا الملف الرائع


----------



## m_halawa (11 أغسطس 2008)

*thanks*

a lot thanks


----------



## E.Mohamed Hendy (12 أغسطس 2008)

المشاهدات 309 , , و الذين شكروا السيد الزميل فقط 6 زملاء
أشكرك جدا


----------



## قلم معماري (12 أغسطس 2008)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## م. حمد (12 أغسطس 2008)

جزاك الله خير والله يعطيك العافية


----------



## m_halawa (15 أغسطس 2008)

*شكرا لجميع الردود*

اتمنى الاستفادة للجميع


----------



## امةالرحمن (15 أغسطس 2008)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## m_halawa (16 أغسطس 2008)

*اتمنى الاستفادة للجميع*

بارك الله لك وهذه المحاضرات شاملة كل شيء عن الدورة


----------



## طارق طلعت (16 أغسطس 2008)

شكرا على هذه الدوره الرائعه والمبسطه


----------



## faiqmohmed (18 أغسطس 2008)

نتمنى المزيد من الاخوة الاحباب


----------



## habeeba (20 أغسطس 2008)

شكرا على هذا الملف الأكثر من رائع


----------



## محمد المسلاتي (20 أغسطس 2008)

جزاك الله خيراً وبارك الله فيك على هذا الملف الرائع


----------



## م ابوعبيدة (20 أغسطس 2008)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## م ابوعبيدة (20 أغسطس 2008)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## ahmedbayoumy (20 أغسطس 2008)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## m_halawa (22 أغسطس 2008)

*thanks for all*

thanks for all


----------



## m_halawa (24 أغسطس 2008)

*اتمنى للجميع الاستفادة*

رجاء لكل المهتمين بإدارة المشاريع أجد هذه الايام أن الناس تعكف على التنزيل دون الإطلاع لدرجة أنه أصبح مرض في كثير منا لذلك أرجو من كل مهتم أن يقرأ ويطلع لكي نصبح مجتمع عربي منتج


----------



## engahmedalaa (10 سبتمبر 2008)

جزاك اللة كل خير


----------



## جلول عامر (19 سبتمبر 2008)

بارك الله فيك وجزاك الله خير


----------



## كامل جورج (4 أكتوبر 2008)

شكرا جزيلا على هذا الملف الرائع


----------



## فارس سنة (6 أكتوبر 2008)

*بارك الله فيك*


----------



## m_halawa (7 أكتوبر 2008)

*كل عام وأنتم بخير*

كل عام والموقع والمشاركين بخير وبصحة وعافية


----------



## جيهان محمود (23 أكتوبر 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## م اشرف الكرم (24 أكتوبر 2008)

استاذنا الرائع المتألق دوما

الدكتور مهندس محمد حلاوة

عطاؤك ينفعنا دوما 
وعلمك يفتح لنا افاق المعرفية والتطور
وانا اعلم انك الذي تقوم باعداد تلك الملفات 
آملا في نفع الاخرين


لي همسة ووقفة
اطرحهما بين ظهراني موضوعك القيم الذي افدتنا به

اما الوقفة:
فهي وضعك يدك على جرح عميق في ثقافتنا الحالية 

حيث اننا اصبحنا مدمني الملكية والتملك
فنسعد بتنزيل الملفات والاحتفاظ بها في المكتبات الالكترونية لدينا
دون العمل بجدية لتفقد تلك الملفات الاكثر من هامة
والتي بها من العلوم ما يطور واقعنا العملي على مستو الفرد 
وبالتالي على مستوى الامة


والهمسة:
هي انني مازلت اتوق الى ملف الباوربوينت الذي 
به الشرح المفصل لدورة ال PMP
والذي يبين توزيع العلوم (Knoledge) في اجراءات المشروع ال (Processes)
حيث يضيء بشكل رائع حين الضغط على الايقونة


حقيقة
مجهوداتك رفيعة المستوى
تفيض على الدارسين بالعلم

وفقك الله لكل ما فيه الخير

ولا اريد احراجك بل فقط همسة ودودة بكل حب 
من اخ الى اخيه الذي يحبه

وجزاك الله كل خير​


----------



## e.shuurab (26 أكتوبر 2008)

Thank You My Freind
:77:


----------



## الكراديسى (26 أكتوبر 2008)

*شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا*

شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا


----------



## loved_boy (29 أكتوبر 2008)

thanks
soooooooooooooooooooooo
muchhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh


----------



## أحمد روكسان (30 أكتوبر 2008)

جزاك الله ألف خير


----------



## راعي شبوة (1 نوفمبر 2008)

الله يعطيك العافيه


----------



## سعيد نهاد (1 نوفمبر 2008)

*جزيل الشكر على هذا الملف الرائع*​


----------



## سـSaLeMـالم (2 نوفمبر 2008)

يا رعاك الله يارعاك ثبت الرحمن في طريق الحق خطاك 

شكراً جزيلاً لك يأ أحلى من الحلاوة .


----------



## جمال السيد (25 نوفمبر 2008)

جزاكم الله خيرا يا دكتور


----------



## أبوكمال (13 ديسمبر 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا

الف شكر عزيزي


----------



## wolfsameh (13 ديسمبر 2008)

thaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaanks


----------



## عبدالقادر حجاج (14 ديسمبر 2008)

thank you too much
it is really valuable


----------



## احمد زرمبه (15 ديسمبر 2008)

جزاك الله عنا خيرا


----------



## عمر العامري (18 ديسمبر 2008)

مشكور وجزاك الله خير


----------



## م محمد كرم (7 يناير 2009)

*جزاك الله خير وفى إنتظار المزيد*​


----------



## م حسن عبدالله (1 فبراير 2009)

*الشكر لك على هذه الدوره الرائعه وبارك الله فيك ​*​


----------



## bryar (3 فبراير 2009)

شكرا للدورة الرائعة ونرجوا المزيد من هذه المعلومات القيمة


----------



## fariedeldiasty (7 فبراير 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## جمال السيد (7 فبراير 2009)

[جزاك الله خيرا كثيرا وبارك الله فيك )


----------



## عبدالقادر حجاج (8 فبراير 2009)

many thanks


----------



## mustafasas (9 فبراير 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## UAEDreams (4 مارس 2009)

شكراً على الملف الرائع...

وجزاك الله كل خير


----------



## alaa eldin farag (4 مارس 2009)

جزاك الله خير الجزاء وبارك الله فيك


----------



## johnsafi (6 مارس 2009)

شكرا على الكتب و ربنا يعطينا و نقرأ ما فيها 
جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## SAIFASAD (3 مايو 2009)

كرا جزاك الله خيرا ممتاز وفقك الله لكل خير


----------



## الجابري (3 مايو 2009)

بارك الله لك وننتظر المزيد


----------



## SAIFASAD (3 مايو 2009)

جزاك الله كل خير مشكوووووووووووور جدا


----------



## الكراديسى (4 مايو 2009)

thanks alottttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt


----------



## SAIFASAD (4 مايو 2009)

عمل ممتاز ورائع وجزاك الله كل خير وتفع بكم حتى لو إنشغل الأعضاء الأفاضل عن الردود أو الشكر 
وأما ماينفع الناس فيمكث في الأرض جزاك الله كل خير مرة ثانية وثالثة ................ وألف


----------



## mr_beshbeshe (5 مايو 2009)

*جزاك الله خيرااااااااااااااااااااااا*

جزاك الله خيرا ونفع بك وجعله الله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## engtaae (25 فبراير 2010)

جزاك الله كل خير أنا فعلا كنت محتاج هذه المعلومات


----------



## engtaae (25 فبراير 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا -انا فعلا كنت محتاج هذه المعلومات جدا..........................جدا 

وكنت عاوز أعرف الفرق بين هذه الشهادة العالمية ودبلومات وماجسترات الدراسات العليا في كليات الهندسة ؟


----------



## migo12 (25 فبراير 2010)

مشكووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## tifaonline (26 فبراير 2010)

*مشكور يا أخى - بارك الله لك*​


----------



## Ismail Abdallah (28 فبراير 2010)

Thank's for your efforts


----------



## ehabelfar2010 (1 مارس 2010)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## mokbil (2 مارس 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## أهل الهمة (2 مارس 2010)

الشكر الجزيل مع التحية والتقدير


----------



## EngAbuMalik (3 مارس 2010)

*الملف مبني على اصدار قديم*

السلام عليكم أخوتي الكرام,

أود أن ألفت أنظار الاخوة أن الملف مبني على اساس الاصدار القديم لكتاب PMBOK
حيث أن الاصدار الاخير 4th Edition قد تم فيه تغير بعض الـ Processes واعادة ترتيبها
فبالتالي الكتاب المحمل فعليا Not valid anymore

والسلام عليكم


----------



## علي محمد يوسف (8 مارس 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
جزاكم الله خيرا وبارك الله فيكم


----------



## Ismail Abdallah (8 مارس 2010)

شكرا أخى الفاضل


----------



## azzam14 (9 مارس 2010)

شكرا 
توضيح يجب حفظ الملف قبل فتحه


----------



## sallam1998 (10 مارس 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا وزادك علما وعملا ونفع بك الناس


----------



## AhmedHHegazy (11 مايو 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## كوكو6666 (18 سبتمبر 2011)

مشكور


----------



## سامر سلايمه (20 سبتمبر 2011)

thank you ...very usefull resume


----------



## طبيب جرااح (21 سبتمبر 2011)

Gooooood Deal

Thanx


----------



## mohammedsharaby (24 سبتمبر 2011)

جزاكم الله خير


----------



## nofal (18 يوليو 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا .


----------



## sayed anwar (18 يوليو 2012)

بارك الله فيك​


----------



## rami85 (20 يوليو 2012)

مشكووووووووووووووووووور​


----------



## bryar (26 يوليو 2012)

شكرا جزيلا وبارك الله فيك


----------



## ashraff (26 يوليو 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا 309 مرة ارضاء للمشرف الكريم


----------



## sh sh (17 فبراير 2013)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## Omar.ie (19 فبراير 2013)

مشكوووور جدا و جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## crown2 (14 أبريل 2015)

thank you 
very good jop


----------



## عبوديعمر (25 مايو 2015)

[جزيل الشكر على هذا الملف الرائع


----------

